# Make 100 Raised Panel Shutters a Day - 1 Person



## bookie203 (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is a method borrowed from cabinet companies to make 100 no rot shutters that are hingeable a day. You will need a CNC router table with Toolpathing software and need to know some basic AutoCAD or RouterCAD as well.

The concept involves placing a 4'x12' piece of 1" thick AZEK or other PVC on a 5'x14' router table or larger. NOTE: Making exterior shutters from PVC is a tricky situation b/c the stuff has a larger thermal expansion coefficient - I'll tell you how to get around that later. Other PVCs like Certainteed and Koma vary in thickness too much for 1" PVC and are not recommended. Versatex is another good one. Less than 1" thick PVC not recommended.

You cut the shutters out the same way as you do cabinet doors as one piece with the profiles drop-routed with three different tool bits: a jagged ogee, a smooth ogee, and a quarter-inch clean up to make the corners sharp.

I've made some one-piece raised panel shutters, wainscot shutters, flat panel shutters (area clears), cut-out shutters (fancy cutout designs). There are 1000s of cabinet companies using CNC machines to make cabinets and probably less than 5 exterior shutter companies using them to make exterior shutters, so it's a good idea if your business is suffering right now to get into a niche market.

I used to cut out 6 raised panel shutters in about 15 minutes with the method. Then put another sheet up while I cleaned those 6 up with some edge sanding. One person can easily cut out 100 shutters a day with the same file repeating if they know what they're doing. Talk about money machine if you know how to sell shutters to Home Depot and you have 5 CNC machines.

To install the shutters, you use 3-5 hinges to keep it from cupping and bowing, you place a shutterdog in the opposite corner to pin it down, and you put an L-clip in the opposite top corner to pin it down. Truly the shutters aren't functional, but since they're hinged they look functional and a lot people like the look with the high end homes. Plus the don't want to put vinyl shutters up and the wood shutters rot every 5 years and they're sick of it. Avoid painting with dark colors too and use Sherwin-Williams vinyl safe paint if possible to minimize thermal expansion. Don't paint black, you may have some problems.


----------



## kestrel (Nov 14, 2008)

bookie203 said:


> ...wood shutters rot every 5 years...


I've been building shutters for 20 years and I have never had someone come back about their shutters rotting. If you use a wood that is not suitable for outdoor use, like some pines are, then that could happen. We've had a number of customers buy from us because their pine shutters (that they bought elsewhere) did rot within 5 to 7 years. However, if you make your shutters out of woods that are resistant to decay, like Spanish Cedar and Honduran Mahogany, you will not have any problems. 

I live in a part of Pennsylvania with a number of historic sites and I have seen white oak exterior shutters that are the originals and close to 150 years old.

So yes, some woods will rot easily, but please do not lump all woods together.


----------



## Ken G (Nov 24, 2010)

*Anybody have plans for raised panel shutters?*

For the wealth of knowledge that can be found on the Internet, I cannot find anybody that can provide a woodworking plan for raised panel shutters. 
Anybody have any tips? 

I'm about close to buying a quality shutter from a woodworker, so I can break it down and figure out the joins and measurements, but I figured I'd reach out here first.

Anybody got anything?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Ken G said:


> For the wealth of knowledge that can be found on the Internet, I cannot find anybody that can provide a woodworking plan for raised panel shutters.
> Anybody have any tips?
> 
> I'm about close to buying a quality shutter from a woodworker, so I can break it down and figure out the joins and measurements, but I figured I'd reach out here first.
> ...


 
Isn't it basically a raised panel door with a center rail and two panels.

If you can do raised panel doors, this should be the same. :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Isn't it basically a raised panel door with a center rail and two panels.
> 
> If you can do raised panel doors, this should be the same. :smile:


That's exactly what it is. No difference really other than a center rail or two if it's a 4 panel.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

